
Show HN: Exploring curated must-watch coding videos suggested by developers - altsyset
https://www.codingvideoz.com/
======
altsyset
CodingVideoz - A curated list of best videos for developers suggested by
developers.

Collected in One Place. So you can easily find the best video in every topic.

When you watch videos on YouTube, you have a high probability of finding
yourself taken by the storm of YouTube suggestion. Hence, why you find
yourself watching some weird video of a cat jumping around instead of
mastering Blockchain. CodingVideos.com helps you focus and watch videos that
can improve your programming skill and your general knowledge. Daily, work on
your information intake and take a step forward in the direction you want.
Avoid malicious divergence and watch coding videos on codingvideoz.com without
distraction.

------
altsyset
Inspired by questions like

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16224165](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16224165)

~~~
bettyhot9
Then adding a favorite feature would make sense

